# I have a pigeon, now what?



## Laraye (Dec 28, 2004)

A pigeon was sitting in a store doorway and walked right up to my large dog. I picked it up thinking there must be something wrong for it to be so not afraid. I brought it home and put it in a bird cage I have. I know nothing of pigeons, I have cockatiels. I put a ledge on the perch as it doesn't seem too steady on a perch. I am giving it wild bird food. Now what? It has no bands, flies well, but is just too tame to be wild. What should I do? Does it need grit? Special food? How do I know if it is male or female? HELP!!!


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Hi Laraye,

Welcome to Pigeons.com and thank you for taking the time and interest to help this needy pigeon.
Many of your questions can be answered by viewing Mary's thread, Basic needs of a Pigeon in this section of the forum.
The wild bird food is good for now. Yes, it does need grit, just offer it in a small container and the bird will take what it needs. It also needs fresh water in a small container as pigeons "sip" their water. A brick makes an ideal perch for a pigeon.
I am not sure why it is so tame. Usually a pigeon will not allow itself to be picked up unless there is a problem. Is it eating well? Sometimes, they can be healthy, but weak from hunger if it is a young bird or pet bird who has not yet learned to forage for itself.
Would you mind telling us where you are located (City, state?) It is a long shot, but a member of ours from Missouri, I believe, lost her tame bird around Thanksgiving.
I am sorry if the information I have provided is sparse....we have much more knowlegable members who I am sure will be along shortly to advise you.
Thanks again,
Linda


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Laraye:Hi and welcome to your new pigeon experience!Your new found friend must have been very use to human companionship, unless as suggested by Linda, there may be a physical problem with the bird and hopefully there is not. Our pigeon is quite content in his small parrot cage for now that we keep him in during the winter.I also tried a regular perch at first, but quickly found out that he did not like the "perfection"
of a rounded perch.He enjoys the small tree branch.It is a little rough, and the diameter changes with the length.At the bottom of his cage it is lined with a sheet of newspaper and on top of it is shreaded office paper which he loves to "roost " on at times! Fresh clean water is very important.We check it at least twice in a day.It is recessed out of the cage so that helps from geting droppings in it.Tooters diet is mainly wild bird seed mix and the small black sunflower type is his favorite.Occasionally he gets an unsalted peanut or two as a treat.Never overfill the feeding dish, as they have a tendency to maybe overeat.We feed ours in moderation, to insure he flies!Some say that a small amount of grit in a separate container is advised.We give him just small 2 pinches on the side of his feed dish, and he seems to know when he needs some.Our pigeon is allowed to fly around outside on warm Nebraska days and usually picks on old vegitation and natural grit for a more natural diet.If it has an "attitude, "which yours does not seem to have,it is likely a male.Put it in front of a mirror and if it flares up and pecks at the refelection it is a macho bird!As far as what you should do?Well, that is entirely up to you.Hopefully you will learn to love it and take care of it, and in return, your newly found friend will return the loyalty...in time.Good luck and keep us posted! Peace to our special friends~Victor


----------

